# Farewell, tshu...



## tshu (Aug 13, 2006)

I have now decided to depart on a journey, far far away from Templand. It must be done. And I must make my departure the most epic departure yet!

Don't think of it as goodbye. Think of it as "you're never going to see me again"!

I was feeling very poetic on today... so I decided to copy and paste a copyrighted poem off of the internet.

*Farewell my friend* 

I could easily foretell
You had something to tell
As you dropped a stinking bombshell

Farewell, farewell my friend
With words I spell
It all out in a nutshell

Farewell, farewell my friend
What else can I say? 
When you take off today for good 

Farewell I say with a broken mood
Farewell there goes my wedding bell
Farewell there goes your innocent smell
Farewell there goes our fun in and out of hotels
Farewell I hope that life treats you well

Farewell in your ventures
Our spent time is my treasure
Your heart must wander to where it belongs
Friend, I only urge you to be strong
With love you can simply do no wrong
I say it with these words tipping off my tongue

Farewell, farewell my friend
I am a great believer
Farewell is not forever
I say not goodbye
I do not wish to sit and cry

Farewell, farewell my friend
What else can I say? 
You weren’t meant to stay
I will do nothing to detain
You from flying on that plane

Farewell, farewell my friend
I say with pain
Farewell, farewell my friend
In sunshine or in rain
One day, one day
I know we’ll see again

Farewell, farewell my friend
I cannot stand and pretend
That a part me
With you, would still like to be! 

*Copyright 2006 - Sylvia Chidi*







 So I am leaving. On a jet plane. I don't know if I will be back again.

_Farewell to the bushy clump close to the river 
And the flags where the butter-bump hides in forever; 
Farewell to the weedy nook, hemmed in by waters; 
Farewell to the miller's brook and his three bonny daughters;_

Keep on keepin' on. Just like this guy:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  , you can all take a lesson from him. He just keeps on going, and doesn't stop. Will he ever stop? I don't know, but what I do know is that I do not want to stop. 

And with that, I am gone. :'(

~ Farewell, my friends. 
tshu.


----------



## TPi (Aug 13, 2006)

wait come back nooooooooooooooooooooo :'(


----------



## Dirtie (Aug 13, 2006)

:'(


----------



## TPi (Aug 13, 2006)

taylor :'(


----------



## Orc (Aug 13, 2006)

Bye.


----------



## TPi (Aug 13, 2006)

at least make a picture of a guy with one arm waving goodbye please TIA


----------



## memyselfandi (Aug 13, 2006)

Why are you going? Where are you going?... bye


----------



## tshu (Aug 13, 2006)

my photoshop is busted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Orc (Aug 13, 2006)

QUOTE(TPi @ Aug 13 2006 said:


> at least make a picture of a guy with one arm waving goodbye please TIA


Animated please.
And the translation patch for Mother 3 too please.


----------



## tshu (Aug 13, 2006)

CODE when you look up at the night sky
 and you see the star closest to the horizon twinkle ever so slightly
 that is me

 EPIC


----------



## tshu (Aug 13, 2006)

I shall now remove'th my old uniform, as I won't be needing these where I'm going...






Please take care of them for me while I am gone.


----------



## tshu (Aug 13, 2006)

Also, here is epic departing music to listen to while I leave. EPIC!


----------



## Opium (Aug 13, 2006)

QUOTE(tshu @ Aug 13 2006 said:


> Also, here is epic departing music to listen to while I leave. EPIC!



haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




are you going back to the secret garden?

In any case please remember that GBAtemp never lets go of anyone, we owned your soul from the moment you clicked register 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You don't leave GBAtemp, GBAtemp leaves you!


----------



## EarthBound (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## .TakaM (Aug 13, 2006)

:'(


----------



## dice (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 13, 2006)

QUOTE(dice @ Aug 13 2006 said:


>


----------



## nintendofreak (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## WK416 (Aug 14, 2006)

You'll be coming back right? :'(


----------



## PineappleH (Aug 14, 2006)

I hope u come bak. I heard the Earth is round


----------



## Orc (Aug 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Aug 14 2006 said:


> Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## dafatkid27 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## m_babble (Aug 14, 2006)

Take care.


----------



## HugeCock (Aug 14, 2006)

Peace out! And don't forget to wear sunblock....not sure what a sun is but appearently you need to block it.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 14, 2006)

Take care tshu, wherever life may take you!


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Aug 14, 2006)

Nooooooooo come back tshu *crys*


----------



## alexp2_ad (Aug 14, 2006)

Goodbye. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I hope you come back.


----------



## Shinji (Aug 14, 2006)

He'll come back.  No one can leaveth the tempeth....Tempeth, reminds me of a certain someone else who has left


----------



## FGoat (Aug 15, 2006)

whos tshu?


----------



## Spikey (Aug 15, 2006)

First the Mother 3 forums go gone, and now tshu. This is PROOF the translation has been a fake. It won't be released!!! If is is released, well then that will be a pleasant surprize and I'll be glad to be proven wrong.


----------



## dafatkid27 (Aug 15, 2006)

QUOTE(spikeygcps2 @ Aug 14 2006 said:


> First the Mother 3 forums go gone, and now tshu. This is PROOF the translation has been a fake. It won't be released!!! If is is released, well then that will be a pleasant surprize and I'll be glad to be proven wrong.Â



Wow, lemme just say that that's not true.  I'll tell you why.  

First of all, the forums are down because a Turkish ?internet-terrorist? group hacked the mother3 forums, and tshu just decided to take them down because all it was doing was serving as a place where noobs kept BEGGING AND BEGGING AND BEGGING for the patch, after the team had said they will release it when it is finished, and only when it is finished.  I saw the forum the day it was hacked, as I was talking to tshu when he realized it had been hacked (I must say, the hacked page had some pretty crazy Turkish rap beats happening tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Secondly, I know the patch is real.  I will give you my word, but I'm unable to tell you why I know it is real.  All in due time.  Tshu is most likely leaving because he has college soon and can't just keep spending his time here.


----------



## _ORiON_ (Aug 15, 2006)

so sad i want to blow but i the tshu's gone, i mean tissue

nay, i still have some time for the forums, and i'm in college right now!


----------



## Spikey (Aug 15, 2006)

QUOTE(dafatkid27 @ Aug 14 2006 said:


> QUOTE(spikeygcps2 @ Aug 14 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > First the Mother 3 forums go gone, and now tshu. This is PROOF the translation has been a fake. It won't be released!!! If is is released, well then that will be a pleasant surprize and I'll be glad to be proven wrong.Â
> ...



Wow, lemme just say I was joking. Anyone who knows me half well would've seen right through that and known I was being COMPLETELY saracastic. I even added the part about being glad to be proven wrong to show further hints of it.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyways, now to do some... stuff...


----------



## Bitbyte (Aug 15, 2006)

Lol, I went through college spending like 75% of my spare time on irc and internet, including a daily gbatemp visit. That's not a valid excuse


----------



## alexp2_ad (Aug 15, 2006)

QUOTE(FGoat @ Aug 15 2006 said:


> whos tshu?


Someone a lot more memorable than you?

In fact, I don't even remember your other 1 post.


----------



## tshu (Aug 15, 2006)

QUOTE(FGoat @ Aug 14 2006 said:


> whos tshu?


who's FGoat?


oshit, I came back. nowait, just checking my farewell topic :'(... leaving again...


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Aug 15, 2006)

I hope he's not going to prison or the Canadian military!  Maybe the Royal Canadian Kitled Yaksmen.......???


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 16, 2006)

Pssh, don't worry, this forum is like crack, once you join you'll never stop no matter how much you hate it.


----------



## Tuxedo Kamen (Aug 16, 2006)

Hahaha, my plan worked!


----------



## _ORiON_ (Aug 16, 2006)

teh hell, what plan?


----------



## Eruonen (Aug 16, 2006)

Farewell


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 17, 2006)

COME BACK HERE BEFORE I RIP OFF YOUR BALLS AND FEED THEM TO MY DOG, TSHU!


----------



## WK416 (Aug 17, 2006)

QUOTE(tshu @ Aug 15 2006 said:


> QUOTE(FGoat @ Aug 14 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > whos tshu?
> ...


Noooo! Come back! I must know what the room looks like now that the paint is all done and everything is moved back in!


----------



## lastdual (Aug 17, 2006)

One could just post less rather than leaving (I never understood the "cold turkey" phenomenon of leaving forums).

But, if one must make a moral stand to depart,

Farewell and a pleasant journey.


----------



## tshu (Aug 18, 2006)

who's that? is somebody coming?


----------



## ds6220 (Aug 18, 2006)

Six-String Samurai? No, I don't see any kid with you.......Couldn't be Tshu because he left........


----------



## Eruonen (Aug 18, 2006)

Could it be true?  Is tshu coming back?!

I do hope so!


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 18, 2006)

Told ya. This place is addicting as _World of Warcrack_.


----------



## Mucuna (Aug 18, 2006)

Ahn... Who's is tshu and why he's gone?


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 18, 2006)

QUOTE(Mucuna @ Aug 18 2006 said:


> Ahn... Who's is tshu and why he's gone?


1. " The Mischevious GArdener"
2. Don't know.


----------



## Costello (Aug 18, 2006)

tshu, we need you here.





_come here baby_


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Aug 18, 2006)

*Sweeps up all the dirt Tshu left behind*

FINALLY HES GONE!


----------



## tshu (Aug 18, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Aug 18 2006 said:


> tshu, we need you here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woah costello is using magic! magic pop ups! :'(


----------



## TPi (Aug 18, 2006)

tshu when you come back every day you can't really expect us to miss you


----------



## tshu (Aug 18, 2006)

QUOTE(TPi @ Aug 18 2006 said:


> tshu when you come back every day you can't really expect us to miss you


Maybe I never left... :'(


----------



## dafatkid27 (Aug 18, 2006)

partay thyme


----------



## tshu (Aug 19, 2006)

*I'm back!*
For about 3 - 4 weeks. Because I quit my insane job early, and until school starts, I will be back to my old tricks.

Let's make it count.


----------



## Dirtie (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Eruonen (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome back!! =D


----------



## tshu (Aug 21, 2006)

Hello TPi, is it me you're looking for?


----------



## TPi (Aug 21, 2006)

you stole my idea you crazy kid

also you quit your job lmao


----------



## tshu (Aug 21, 2006)

make a flash animation, do it, do it, do it now. provide shelter for a banana.


----------



## tshu (Aug 23, 2006)

So I am back from the dead, and reincarnated in Lionel Richie's body.

*EDIT: So I am back from the dead, and reincarnated in Lionel Richie's head.*


----------



## dice (Aug 23, 2006)

QUOTE(tshu @ Aug 23 2006 said:


> So I am back from the dead, and reincarnated in Lionel Richie's body.
> 
> *EDIT: So I am back from the dead, and reincarnated in Lionel Richie's head.*








My plans for world domination RUINED!


----------



## tshu (Sep 12, 2006)

k, bye


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 12, 2006)

Happy Trails... Study Hard...


----------



## Dirtie (Sep 12, 2006)

tshu


----------



## dafatkid27 (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 12, 2006)

There goes GBAtemp comic sans ms episode 5


----------



## Orc (Sep 12, 2006)

QUOTE(dafatkid27 @ Sep 12 2006 said:


>


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 30, 2006)

I mshu tshu...
:'( 




....^ Doing odd jobs around Castle Rock.
................^ Writer.
.............................^ Knives are baaaaad!
.............................................^ He tried to kill me with a fork liiiiiiift!


----------



## tshu (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey I think I am back!


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 11, 2006)

Where have you been?


----------



## tshu (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## TPi (Nov 12, 2006)

tshu u r back



NOT

lmao


----------



## lookout (Nov 12, 2006)

tshu I think you need find another copyrighted poem for coming back to the messageboard then we welcome you back!...
the last poem make us


----------



## tshu (Nov 12, 2006)

dirtie: Mickey is a mouse, Donald is a duck, Pluto is a dog. What's Goofy...?
tshu: He's a dog, he's definitely a dog...
tpi: He can't be a dog, he wears a hat and drives a car...
fatchild: Yeah, that is weird. What the hell is Goofy?


----------



## fatfrank (Nov 12, 2006)

what the heck is that emo thread?


----------



## TPi (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(tshu @ Nov 11 2006 said:


> dirtie: Mickey is a mouse, Donald is a duck, Pluto is a dog. What's Goofy...?
> tshu: He's a dog, he's definitely a dog...
> tpi: He can't be a dog, he wears a hat and drives a car...
> *fatchild*: Yeah, that is weird. What the hell is Goofy?



lolololol


----------



## tshu (Nov 12, 2006)

rolling on floor laughing my bum off.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2008)

Superbump


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 25, 2008)

Dude, Dirtie posted in this. Heck yes.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 25, 2008)

Broken Skye said:
			
		

> Dude, Dirtie posted in this. Heck yes.



Dirtie posted all the time back then :|


----------



## Raika (Oct 25, 2008)

lol this is super bump


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 5, 2009)

REBUMP!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 5, 2009)

What the heck is with you people, why do you like to BUMP threads, even tho it's against the rules, and it's really pointless?!

It'll always be a mystery to me!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 5, 2009)

It wasnt me!!!!!!


----------



## Noitora (Jan 5, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> What the heck is with you people, why do you like to BUMP threads, even tho it's against the rules, and it's really pointless?!
> 
> It'll always be a mystery to me!


I'd tell you the reason but I'll get suspended for doing so.


----------



## psycoblaster (Jan 5, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd back you up but I'll get banned for doing so.


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 5, 2009)

Posting in epic threaOUCH!













damn thorny crown!


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 5, 2009)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd quote the reason, but I'll get banned for doing so.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 5, 2009)

Extreme Coder said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd continue the trend, but I'll combo break instead.


----------



## JPH (Jan 5, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> What the heck is with you people, why do you like to BUMP threads, even tho it's against the rules, and it's really pointless?!
> 
> It'll always be a mystery to me!


Well, it ain't technically against the rules since this is the Edge of the Forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is against the rules if you bump a thread outside the EOF.


----------

